# Anyone have experience with X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA on bigger drops?



## rmichaels55 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just picked up a slightly used 2012 X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA and wondering if anyone has any experience hucking this fork off somewhat bigger stuff (8-12 ft). Please share your impressions, and also let me know how you have it tuned. I'm about 210lb, and with very limited time tuning it, I definitely don't have it right yet.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty big drops even for a dual crown man lol . Just wondering why did you go with air vs coil tho ? Good luck with tuning it .


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I've hucked a 6" fox 36 (the not top of the line version) off of an 8 foot cliff, so the vengeance, which is marketed as a heavy or freeride fork should be able to handle it. just make sure it's not too soft.


----------



## rmichaels55 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anything I'm hitting that big has buttery transitions. I chose the air model because everything I've read about the fork appears the gap between coil and air has been significantly reduced and the air model seems very capable. The fork is quite tunable and the compression dampers seem capable of making the fork feel bigger than it is. I'm assuming people are hitting bigger stuff with this fork, so I'm trying to get a feel for other impressions of how its performing. I realize bigger is better, but to some extent its not always necessary...IMO. I think this fork has what it takes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rmichaels55 said:


> Anything I'm hitting that big has buttery transitions. I chose the air model because everything I've read about the fork appears the gap between coil and air has been significantly reduced and the air model seems very capable. The fork is quite tunable and the compression dampers seem capable of making the fork feel bigger than it is. I'm assuming people are hitting bigger stuff with this fork, so I'm trying to get a feel for other impressions of how its performing. I realize bigger is better, but to some extent its not always necessary...IMO. I think this fork has what it takes.


the gap is closer....but what no one tells you...it takes more tinkering/maintenance to keep it that close....for most people you are better with coil


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds good man .. Have you taken it out on some runs yet ? Im asking only cuz im looking to throw one of these on my new bike im building up .


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

If you are hitting buttery transitions you are good. The 8 foot drop I did was to a crappy little wood landing that needed to be way steeper than it was. it sucked, but my 6" fox 36 handled it perfectly.


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

rmichaels55 said:


> I just picked up a slightly used 2012 X-Fusion Vengeance HLR DLA and wondering if anyone has any experience hucking this fork off somewhat bigger stuff (8-12 ft). Please share your impressions, and also let me know how you have it tuned. I'm about 210lb, and with very limited time tuning it, I definitely don't have it right yet.


I have been running one since June. Loved how the fork felt at first, very smooth and controlled through the travel. I'm a pretty light guy at 135lbs and was running about 75PSI, 1 hs compression click and 2 ls click.

That said, I started having problems soon after I got it. Basically, if ridden hard(one or two full run at the resort, Bromont in my case) the fork literally lose 20-30mm of travel permenantly. It seem like oil migrate from one chamber to an other one in the DLA air spring unit. I had to send it to the service center three times. The last time they changed the whole DLA cartridge. Now its broken again and I'm waiting for them to find a fix.

You can still ride the fork when its "down" but it turn into a 140mm trail fork. Not what I was planning to buy...


----------



## hansum (Sep 26, 2011)

if you are tall you should be fine, your legs arms can take more of the hit.


----------



## rmichaels55 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm aware it might take some time getting it tuned, but I'm willing to spend the time. To add some flavor, this is my everything rig, my AM/DH/FR jammy. I realize being the jack of all trades, means there's some trade offs, but the idea is to have it capable of almost everything I want it to do. I'm just over 6' so height is on my side on leg and arm absorbsion. I was hitting 7 footers with my Fox 32 150 Float R (air, no compression) and although they weren't the most plush landings, they were far from rough. The pic below is the stuff where I ride that I'm looking to hit with the Vengeance (note, this "is not" the Vengeance, it's a Totem and not my current rig).

nightnerd, that's the first I'm hearing of that issue, but noted. Any idea if this is the exception to the norm or if this is a widespread issue? Definitely don't want a 140mm fork...unless I'm climbing.


----------



## nightnerd (Mar 5, 2007)

rmichaels55 said:


> nightnerd, that's the first I'm hearing of that issue, but noted. Any idea if this is the exception to the norm or if this is a widespread issue? Definitely don't want a 140mm fork...unless I'm climbing.


I have no idea if its common or not. There isn't much talk about the vengeance DLA and I've only read one early review on it. In fact, I'm hoping it is only mine that has the problem so they could find a fix for it. Otherwise it would be a real bummer to lose the travel adjustment feature. I only have one bike (custom Reign X) and that makes it a fantastic do-it-all. Not only that, I just love the overall fealing of the fork(stiff, plush and controlled).


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

rm55 you were talking about 32...that pic is no small drop, why didn't you like totem?


----------



## etacata (Mar 3, 2010)

NightNerd, i just posted about having the same problem with my vengence fork. Keeps loosing travel. Sent it in once and it is till doing the same thing, about to send it in again.

was told by the service guy that they just got in some new seals that hopefullt will fix the problem.

cb


----------

